# please read this- schzophrenia



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm pretty convinced i have sczhophrenia. I've been reading alot about it and i seem to have most of the symptoms. This is going to be a long post so please bear with me.

Also, i believe that a small amount of you guys have it to. Weed is probably my cause, and i've noticed my symptoms develop slowly. Before i explain this, i just want to point out that symptoms are different in adults than with teenagers. Being a teenager, i'm going to tell you guys the symptoms of it, and than explain how i think i have it. I'm going to post many links of where i got the information about sczhophrenia as well. Alright, here goes.

Difficulty telling dreams from reality. --------- Yes, this does sound similar to dp but i have that alot. alot of times i wake up and still feel like im in the dream i had. alot of you get that though but.... it is one symptom of schzophrenia. But just because you have one symptom doesnt mean you have it, so lets continue.

Delusions and hearing voices that are not real--------I definetely have delusions, but i do understand they are irrational... but i still get paranoid about them. I have thoughts that objects have weed smoke on them and if i go near them ill get high. i have thoughts about how my mouth is dry that means im high and im going to feel worse. i think this also may be ptsd from the time i had a panic attack while high. i also have thoughts that if i leave my drink alone when i go to the bathroom it will be spiked and ill get high and feel worse. Another one is like what if im really in a coma and i actually am dreaming. ok, lets get to voices.

sometimes i hear voices in my head telling me like what to do. for example, ive heard voices in my head telling me not to go near something and not to look at something in a certain way or i will feel worse. theres alot more i could say about that, but i think you guys get the point. woops... i think theres a limit on the length of a post and im at the end so im going to call this part one and make a part two.


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't know what it is, but it does not sound like schizophrenia. Schizophrenic people don't know that voices are irrational. Most of the time they can't even notice that something is wrong with them and that is good sign for you. Still, you must visit your doctor.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

I've also had a panic attack and DP from smoking weed. And, I've been to at least three seasoned psychiatrists who have NOT diagnosed me with Schizophrenia, but with depression and anxiety. Much of what you're describing is a panic reaction in your own mind that seems like schizophrenia to you. The fact that you are able to rationally self-evaluate these feelings shows me that you are not schizophrenic, but sane about what is happening to you. Your mind is over-reacting to your own thoughts, thus the voices and seeing things resulting in confusion. I had all those symptoms you're describing years ago, but they have dissipated since I am able to RELAX and come to terms with my own personality. DP (from weed) is an anxiety and thought disorder. Just recently I was re-evaluated by two psychatrists which I visited for emotional issues--a breakup with a boyfriend--and both told me I didn't need medication or counseling. They think I'm just fine, but depressed. I am by nature an anxious, shy and sensitive person and have always been a loner personality type. I accept who I am today, anxiety and all. Hope this calms your mind.


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

"Difficulty telling dreams from reality. --------- Yes, this does sound similar to dp but i have that alot. alot of times i wake up and still feel like im in the dream i had. alot of you get that though but.... it is one symptom of schzophrenia. But just because you have one symptom doesnt mean you have it, so lets continue."

When my DP was worst I had this every morning... It took me about 1 hour every morning to find out which reality was the "real" one... It was terrible.... It was like I was in the dream still....

I also experience "flash-back" to dreams Ive had while Im a wake... Pretty scary... sometimes 5-10 a day... but its getting better...

My therapist has worked with skizo-people for many years and she said that theres nothing skizo about this... It just DP...

Regarding hallucinations and voice... U can be psycotic whitout being skizo or having a psycosis... Some people react to weed, pressure or severe stress that way... They know its not real... They are NOT insane, they have not lost touch with reality....

I believe u are one off them... My Therapist has had many patients like u, and they all got better...

I know that theres medication that can minimize theese hallucinations and voices.... forexsample seroquel or Truxal... Just get an appointment with a psyciatrist so u can get some medicin.


----------

